# "Unleashed" shows a familiar face :)



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had National Geographic on this am and a show was on called "Unleashed". It was about the dog show world/handlers and competition etc. as it followed a few special dogs throughout the show. There was many different interviews and interactions with handlers and guess who was one of them?

David! I saw many different interactions with David (Kathy's-- Bellatak's handler for the lovely Miss Vallee). David was handling a tibetan terrier (gorgeous btw) named Taz. 

It was very exciting to see a familiar face and the memories it held for me from Chicago,meeting David and Vallee and Kathy.

Anyway---if you get a chance to see the show,please watch. It was a fabulous show! :thumb:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, I knew he had done an interview while at show recently that was to air in January, at least that is what Carole told me, but I didn't know about one for National Geographic. How cool, hope I get to see it. 

Julie, I also would like your phone number if you are willing to PM it to me. I would like to talk to you sometime about your products.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Very cool! I will have to go through the guide and see if it is on again!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I emailed the National Geographic channel to see if it would be shown again
I will let you know if I get an answer


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That IS cool, Julie! Isn't it exciting to see faces you've met in person? I saw some pics of the Cdn. Nat'l Specialty and recognized so many of the faces and dogs, it was nice.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--it really was very exciting to see David and Taz. In fact....Taz reminded me alot of the beautiful Miss Vallee. That girl is drop dead gorgeous and Taz had similiar color. He was a bigger "fluff muffin"  It was so cool to see David interact with Taz and play ball in the hallway with him etc. on the show. Unfortunately Taz didn't beat out a big white standard poodle in this show (filmed at a California dog show unfortunately I don't remember) but it was so neat to see him (David) and think "I KNOW THAT GUY!" :becky:

He even is a hair stylist outside of handling--how awesome is that? 

When my husband got home I was excited to tell him about my adventure on Nat Geo with David/Taz/Chicago/Vallee etc. Yes----he sat with a big smile as I went on and on about about it for the next 20 minutes! All the time probably thinking-->:der: ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We are so easily amused, Julie, aren't we? LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL, Julie you crack me up! I asked David about the show after I saw your post. He said that interview was done about 6 years ago!!!!! Taz is long retired but still lives with David and was a top winning TT.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Really Kathy? 6 years ago? OMG.......Well for heavens sake.........that let the air out of my balloon!  ----I guess it proves 2 things---we are so far backwards here in the midwest we are a bit "late to the party" and....that man hasn't aged a dam_ day Kathy! He needs to give us his beauty tips!!! 

Taz is retired? He was so cute and playful on there--made me want one! That is cool that Taz still lives with David and has a great home. It did look like they had a special bond on the show. You'll have to tell him that I was rooting for him against that darn poodle right up till the very end ---just 6 stinking years too late! ound: Darn it! :frusty:


----------

